# Finally completed my anime person ^.^



## sprogurt (Apr 18, 2009)

I didn't go sleep just so i could finish this....







Yeah it still needs editing but it's ok i guess

(I wish i took art now but my teacher last year said i wouldn't get more than a C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Please constructive critism or nice comments only...


----------



## LokusT (Apr 18, 2009)

Is it just me or is it a lot more minimalist than I was expecting?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie... it's bad. Deviantart anime drawing bad. Why not take some more time drawing than fooling around with the shadow effects

and geeez either his face is really low or he has a huge forehead or just a huge layer of neatly enclosed hair.


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 18, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna lie... it's bad. Deviantart anime drawing bad. Why not take some more time drawing than fooling around with the shadow effects
> 
> and geeez either his face is really low or he has a huge forehead or just a huge layer of neatly enclosed hair.



i know i drew it last year and only got round to colouring last night, i'm working on drawing now (a hell of a lot) and its a huge layer of neatly enclosed hair >.<
Thanks for being honest though


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Leaves


----------



## Calafas (Apr 18, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> *Leaves


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

Samething as LinkiBoy. Work on the hair and/or forehead. Maybe the shape of the head too, since it sorta seems a little... Straight. I don't really know how to bring it, but the sides would have a little straight 90 degree to them, but on your drawing, it is all diagonal. Shading too would be nice~!


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 19, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> *Leaves



Some people really suck... *grml*

As for the picture... Yeah it's not a milestone, honestly, but, it's a good start. I mean I know people who do not even manage to get a few lines onto a piece of paper so... 
You shouldn't take to heart what some stupid idiots say. Being honest is one thing, but adding constructive critique is something else. And if some people are oh-so-good, then they should open their mouths and share their ideas or just piss off... (sorry for the harsh words, but I really hate that kind of behaviour) 

If you've never colord a picture before, you should try to start drawing with a pencil on a piece of paper. Drawing in black and white helps to experiment with shadows. Then, try to get a photo reference. (either a photo of yourself, or any other from the internet) I oftne do this for poses, to not screw anatomy while drawing. So you can see how the light stands and how the shadows fall, and after some practice you'll know how tha shadows fall on which angle of light. 

And for drawing on the computer I suggest using a tablet. All that playing around with filters or shadows  or whatever (even coloring) comes if everything else is all right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it's not too hard to color a scanned black and white pencil drawing if you're really satisfied with it and know how. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and something especially to your picture: thry to make the hair look more 'real', as well as the eyes. Even for an anime picture this looks a lot more vivid.

So... I hope this is what you wanted to hear here... ^^

Here's a picture I drew with my tablet in Paint.NET within a few minutes... Doesn't look THAT good, but I like the hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And here's another... been using pics for reference on both... ^^"


----------



## PettingZoo (Apr 19, 2009)

Hair needs moar details methinks


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't give up, you've got the potential to do great things if you stick with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're not quite there yet, but it sounds like you've got the enthusiasm to follow this one through.

In humans, the eyes sit exactly halfway down the head (see section 3 on Cedarseed's guide to the human body), so that's why the forehead looks a little odd. Also the hair sits on top of the scalp, so it's a little bumpier rather than a smooth curve, even when pulled back into a tight ponytail.

Next time try a thinner brush for the outline. Take a close look at some anime/manga, you'll notice that the width of the lines they use varies throughout the picture (usually with the lighting, using thicker lines for things further away or hidden in shadow), you can get some interesting effects by having a play with it. Also, look in your art program for the "crop" tool, you can use it to knock that empty white space off the top of the picture.

Splych is right about the cheekbones. I know a lot of anime tends to drop the cheekbones out but the angle does look a little steeper than most, or they shorten the head to compensate. Western faces then to be longer than Eastern ones, so it depends what type you're going for.

Finally the bag's a little close to the edge of the shoulder, it'd fall off


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 19, 2009)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tbh i was gonna quit gbatemp cause of the comments before (yeah i know they aren't much but my family's splitting up, everything's getting on top of me at school and i might not even get into college ((art >.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hey... if you had left just because of that yo'd have let those people win. And if everyone left because of a few idiot like them, then this place would soon end up being overran by such people, and that would be too sad, don't you agree? ^^


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 20, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Samething as LinkiBoy. Work on the hair and/or forehead. Maybe the shape of the head too, since it sorta seems a little... Straight. I don't really know how to bring it, but the sides would have a little straight 90 degree to them, but on your drawing, it is all diagonal. Shading too would be nice~!


+1 
since you made that a year ago i guess you improved now 

and those 2 pictures that you drew in paint.net looks much better than that 
keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw good choice that you didnt choose art in school, because it sucks, i took art in high school and it was crap, for the entire year i was only drawing cans and bottles but at the end i got a B


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 20, 2009)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD i did'nt draw the paint.NET piccys XD here's some of my latest work (never drawn cat's or women before bearing in mind)


based off my gf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











My cat XD








Yeah i have a problem with eyes i need to fix and also i can still see guidelines on my anime women still >.< no matter how faint i draw them. But it's a first for both so i can only improve


----------



## Myke (Apr 21, 2009)

hopefully this helps y'all a bit with face proportions.

remember there are no rules in art, just guidelines that are meant to be understood, then broken. 





what this means is yes, there are ideal porportions, but they don't have to be like that all the time. In nature eyes do NOT go to the straight middle of the face,also  faces as well as bodies are far from symmetrical. again just guidelines to be learned, so you can break them later. 

draw from life, or use photos. it will help a lot. then you will learn what you can change to make it yours.

example of "distorted realism"
quick mspaint drawn with a mouse





as you can see the face is really long. Sure the eyes fall to the center of the face, but the face is really long, the lips sit too low, and the chin is really long. But it looks normal, and not wonky. In real life that would never happen, unless you have serious deformities. That's my opinion that turned the drawing into that. That's what I mean by study and master the guildelines so you can later break them.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Apr 21, 2009)

Woah, really good work, for using a mouse...


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 21, 2009)

You do have some talent. I will admit that your first pic was not the greatest but the picture of your girlfriend and cat are vast improvements. I would stick with the advice that Myke gave you and work on the head/ face ratios. Apart from that, not too bad at all.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 21, 2009)

Good work but I think you should work on the top of the hair, it shouldn't be flat.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 21, 2009)

Myke said:
			
		

> hopefully this helps y'all a bit with face proportions. remember there are no rules in art, just guidelines that are meant to be understood, then broken


That is an awesome study, thanks Myke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While learning this stuff it's easy to forget that it's not concrete, too much science and logic in me


----------



## Myke (Apr 22, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




we all go through it, I was all rules and studying as well a while back. But you have to steer away from it. Take it all with a grain of salt. I have been pretty much breaking every "rule" I learned in art school since I graduated 3 yars ago, and I feel like I have been improving at a much quicker pace this way, also thanks to my job which keeps pushing me every day. I have the foundations that my school has taught me, now it's time to break all the rules and to whatever the hell I want. I'm enjoying it much more than art school that's for sure =)


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for the tips myke! I've seen your drawings and they're immense! At the moment i'm a graphics designer for websites (I'm the best photoshopper in my school and my mate is the best programmer) so i have to stick to the rules XD but here's my latest work, It's an A5 flyer for our new auction site. still needs words though >.


----------



## Myke (Apr 22, 2009)

yes I understand that design is different than drawing in a sense. drawers should design while they are drawing though. Shape, placement, positive negative relationship. It's all the same, but I do understand when you say you gotta follow rules. Designing is a lot less forgiving than drawing.


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 22, 2009)

Well mostly designing is a lot less forgiving than drawing. If i mess up the final piece it only put's people off, If you mess up the final piece then you have one hell of a angry customer XD, but seriously im so jealous of your drawing style >.< it's EXACTLY what i want to draw like! keep up the good work!


----------



## Myke (Apr 22, 2009)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> Well mostly designing is a lot less forgiving than drawing. If i mess up the final piece it only put's people off, If you mess up the final piece then you have one hell of a angry customer XD, but seriously im so jealous of your drawing style >.< it's EXACTLY what i want to draw like! keep up the good work!




well what do you think about tattooing then? if I mess up they are gonna have to live with it (never messed up before and I never intend to)...that's a lot of pressure.


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 22, 2009)

Myke said:
			
		

> sprogurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what i was thinking >.< i get let off lightly. how long you been tattooing anyway???


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just work a bit with the hair, and add some shading


----------



## Myke (Apr 22, 2009)

[/quote]

Yeah that's what i was thinking >.< i get let off lightly. how long you been tattooing anyway???
[/quote]

about 2 years. been working at my shop for 3 though. THe first year I was an apprentice.


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 23, 2009)

>.< soz myke earlier i meant drawing (in your life) is a lot less forgiving than designing (in my life)


----------

